# Installing FreeBSD on Intel IMac



## syrushcw (Mar 3, 2011)

I've installed FreeBSD on several Intel IMac's before all being ATI gpu ones though. I got my hands on a 2009 Nvidia IMac and Im trying to install 8.1. My first problem is on the boot menu with the timer, it skips automatically as if you pressed enter so I can not enter safe mode. Watching is closely when then menu passes it says -11810 where the timer count down is. I don't know if this is an error and a google search results in nothing. Then when it tries to boot off the cd it hangs at


```
kbd at kbdmux0
acpi0: <APPLE Apple00> on motherboard
```
Any pointers are much appreciated thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tried 8.2? There have been some updates relating to ACPI which might help.


----------



## syrushcw (Mar 3, 2011)

That worked thanks!


----------

